# New pill...



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

If I understand correctly, there is a new pill out that will stop periods entirely. Did anyone else hear this? What do you think of that idea? Is it good or bad or a little of both?


----------



## 13787 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm definately interested, as I think my IBS has something to do with my cycle/hormones. Trouble is, I cant take birth control because I get massive migraines from it. Wonder if this will be any different? Will have to ask my gyn next time I see her.


----------



## Car (Jan 20, 2003)

I only started getting migraines when I went on the pill too. Major "I'm being stabbed in the head" kind of painsI have to say I don't like the idea of stopping them altogether. Don't really know why. Just maybe coz it's messing with nature too much and I'd be afraid they wouldn't come back if I wanted them to. I'm just being silly though I know.


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

I just switched my pill brand. My doctor prescribed Seasonique it's the pill where you get only 4 periods a year. It's like Seasonale but instead of a week of sugar pills that Seasonale has, Seasonique has low dose homones in the last week that gives you your period, the hormones are supposed to help with some other problems I can't remember PMS kinda stuff I think. www.seasonique.comwww.seasonale.com Those sites offer info.


----------



## HR Girl (Jun 14, 2007)

karen3480 said:


> I just switched my pill brand. My doctor prescribed Seasonique it's the pill where you get only 4 periods a year. It's like Seasonale but instead of a week of sugar pills that Seasonale has, Seasonique has low dose homones in the last week that gives you your period, the hormones are supposed to help with some other problems I can't remember PMS kinda stuff I think. www.seasonique.comwww.seasonale.com Those sites offer info.


I just starting taking Seasonique... I was only 4 pills into the first pack and I'm so BLOATED







that I had to stop taking it. Has anyone else experienced this???


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

At first I didn't like the idea because it didn't seem natural or healthy to stop periods entirely. But then I learned that the periods when you're on BCP aren't really periods anyway, they're "withdrawl bleeds". I'll confess that I have no idea what that means, but that was the reason my gyno gave for why it was safe to use them


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

That would be fantastic, oh to not have my period anymore! No more agonizing cramps and hormones!!weeeheheUnfortunantly I cant take the pill, as I vomit profously, and well.. who can afford to vomit everyday for weeks on end? not me!I was offered the patch, though I have to say, after reading up on it, it scares me a little bit!


----------



## lea32 (May 28, 2007)

I don't think it's a good idea...


----------



## somewhereiniowa (Sep 30, 2011)

HR Girl said:


> I just starting taking Seasonique... I was only 4 pills into the first pack and I'm so BLOATED
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I realize this is an old topic but am curious what HR Girl did about her bloating. Was it really related to the Seasonique? Which is what I am on. I am currently dealing with bloating issues and am trying to figure out why I have it. Had an upper and lower GI done, had my gallbladder removed, had food allergy testing done. I have a stomach emptying test scheduled in November and depending on how that turns out, I will then have food intolerance testing done. I hope this message reaches you and you are able to reply. Thank you


----------

